# Help! Winstrol 50mg and 100mg disaster.



## [email protected] (May 31, 2013)

Ok so tried to make 100mg/ml winstrol with this recipe:

100mg/ml. 10ml
Ba 0.2ml 1.2% 
Ba 2ml 20%
Guaiacol 1.5ml 15%
100% Eo carrier 5.5ml

Didn't disolve even in the water/pan bath.

Upped guaiacol to 20% addin 0.5ml making it 10.5ml total volume,

Still didn't disolve,

So decided to switch it to 50mg/ml at 20ml.

So added another.
3ml eo
And 7.5ml gso

Making it 50-50eo/gso.

Still didn't disolve, was a milky mess and the raw just settled at the bottom if left,

Heated it up till the water was boiling, tried to filter, and about 7-8ml filtered fine, then filter clogged, tried another syringe and filter and still wudnt filter even after keeping the mix hot.

Why didn't the 1g raw winstrol disolve with all this solvent?


----------



## [email protected] (May 31, 2013)

So I havnt a clue how much win is in this vial, its clear, but going to bin, 

I normally wudnt filter unless its clear 1st but with: 
100% eo carrier 
 20% guaicaol 
20%bb 

why didn't it dissolve?

Also solvents etc are from medical lab and supplies so I know there good to go.


----------



## turbobusa (May 31, 2013)

Ib??


----------



## [email protected] (May 31, 2013)

hijacked said:


> Winny takes A LOT of heat. You cant get it hot enough in a pan of boiling water. What temp did you bring it to?
> 
> There's probably very little winny in your vial, if any.




Yeh that's what I'm thinking iv already chuckd it out, so would you sugest melting in the oven then adding gluaiacol etc.

If the solvents won't melt it then how will they keep it liquid form?


----------



## [email protected] (May 31, 2013)

turbobusa said:


> Ib??




Huh?


----------



## fubaseball (May 31, 2013)

stone14 said:


> Huh?



Ironbuilt


----------



## [email protected] (May 31, 2013)

hijacked said:


> You need to melt over open flame. Basskiller has step by step instructions, with pictures. Also, winny will not stay in solution. Its a suspension only. You will get it into solution long enough for filtering, thats it.
> To put it simply,  winny is a pain in the ass. Why dont you make an oral suspension?




Yeh I seen he used an open flame, I thought he was just being old fashioned. Yeh think I will make it oral then if its a fuk on, what about dbol and oxy's they ok doing it as above or do they need a flame also? 

Sent from my BlackBerry 8520using Tapatalk


----------



## [email protected] (May 31, 2013)

hijacked said:


> Dbol is a pc of cake. Goes into solution no problem.  Drol will go into solution too, but 50mg/ml is max. Drol also requires more guai than dbol does.




Thanks dude my idea for dbol was:

50mg/ml
Ba 2%
Bb 20
Guaic 15%
Eo/gso 50/50

Oxy was going to try:

100mg/ml
Ba 2%
Bb 20%
Guaic 15-20%
100% Eo carrier

???

How does it compare to your recipe? I'm just wanting it in solution so I don't waste any then can tweak it from there?? 

Thanks for your help.

Sent from my BlackBerry 8520using Tapatalk


----------



## [email protected] (May 31, 2013)

hijacked said:


> Also, if you attempt the winny again.  Its really going to be a struggle to keep it in solution for filtering at 100mg. I would back it down to 50.




Yeh I don't think I will bother with it as I want it to stay in solution and its not micronized so no good for suspension either? 

Sent from my BlackBerry 8520using Tapatalk


----------



## [email protected] (May 31, 2013)

Will a hand held gas (gas canister) blow torch be hot enough to melt winstrol?


----------



## Ironbuilt (Jun 1, 2013)

Stone u coulda drank the winny dummy. Never ever toss a 17alkahloid u screw ed up that is violation of the  gear code # 321sehyt56.. Hijack and his extreme hea t is right .Now didnt we chat about u not doing this project due to probability of a failure? I'd make 50mg ml max. Do you have micronized raw ,flour like, or more of a grainy texture ?  Post a pic if possible . Thanks ib


----------



## basskiller (Jun 1, 2013)

little tip.. use a mortar / pestle to grind powders a little at a time. It's helped with some of my conversions


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 1, 2013)

Its fine grains not flour, yeh I have a motar and pestle I can use that thanks for the idea,

Also need to invest in a butane blowtorch, seems the handheld ones reach around 2500F.

Also I will only be convertion 1g at a time.

50mg was my plan but though it try 100mg/ml 1st because you can always add in extra liquids to make it 50mg/ml but neither worked, so will defo go with just 50mg/ml and heat.

I'm thinking tho, if its suspension then why do you need guaiacol and eo because if it won't disolve then there usless in the recipe right? Or do they help it stay in suspension and from clumping up?

What recipe have yous make 50mg win with?


And I wasn't sure if it was good to drink guaiacol+eo winstrol?

Thanks.


----------



## Ironbuilt (Jun 1, 2013)

Yeah don't drink eo one quialacol unless u want to purge bulimic style.. hey I'm onto something.....new diet drug..


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 1, 2013)

Ok cheers ppl will let you no how I get on with it I'm leaving it for now tho.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 1, 2013)

hijacked said:


> You got it backwards. You cant make drol at 100mg



Are you sure? I'm sure iv seen recipes on this site for 100mg/ml inj oxy's?

Iv just made tren no ester, what a b*stard was, the recipe I was given didn't work, its holding great but with 35% guaiacol for 50mg/ml.

Eo/gso is defo no good as a carrier for tren no ester.

Iv probably had to over compensate with more guaiacol for the gso I added, but will defo use 100% eo carrier for that from now on.

Will this work for 100mg oxy? Just with oxy's dose range being higher, but if you say its no good and stick to 50mg/ml then all take your word dude


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 1, 2013)

Yeh I'd prefer not to use that much but that's what I needed, and its been on my cold window sill for a day, thinking of putting it in the fridge over night?

Why do you think some aas hold for a week or 2 then crash? It can't be a temperature thing or it wud crash as soon as it cooled?


----------



## Ironbuilt (Jun 2, 2013)

Stone I got room in my refer for a few 10s. I can't see it hold either but as u said high chem ratio or a chem u can not obtain but a compounder can.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 2, 2013)

Is it possible to make a tren suspension instead of solution? Because if this don't hold I think I will abandon it because I'm not adding more guaiacol, just seems ott for abit tren when tren ac is just as good, 

But if it can be made into a suspension it will be great? Its big grains tho, I'm starting to thin tren base is going to be more of a hassle if this solution I have doesn't hold.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 2, 2013)

With tren base and the level of guaiacol and eo this wud make the bb pritty useless wouldn't it?

Would it not be better to replace the bb for eo aswell and say up the ba to 5% I'm using 2% atm.

Same with test base, would it be better to remove the bb? I have this recipe for test base.

Test base 100mg/ml 100ml

Ba 3%
Bb 20%
Guaicaol 10%
Eo carrier

But I'm only wanting a 50mg/ml for now, was going to use this recipe anyway.

The guy said its pip free,... Lol. 
??


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 2, 2013)

Iv also read on steroidlogy website that:
Ba 
Bb
Eo/gso

Is enough for 50mg/ml dbol injection.

But doesn't give the %'s

I'm guessing the standard

Ba 2%
Bb 20-30%
Eo-gso 50/50

??


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 2, 2013)

Just found this link hope its ok to post, what do you guys think of the recipes on there?

http://www.steroidworld.com/forums/home-steroid-chemistry/106-making-injectables.html


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 17, 2013)

I take it you need to use 1 filter per 20ml? Since once it cools in the filter the filter will be fukd? Because you can't get the filter to the temp it needs to be to keep the win as liquid, so quickly filter 20ml?

Seems like there could be a lot of waste doing this then??

Also iv seen recipes saying add the poly80 to the win +solvent and heat, but! Poly80 boiling point is 100oC so it will just boil away once you heat the win enough to melt it,

So won't it be best to stick the poly80 (ps80) in the vial with the water (or oil) +ba, and then filter the win plus solvent into it as normal.


----------



## Ironbuilt (Jun 17, 2013)

Yes to your final question. Filter winny / solvent into vial with filtered other solution.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 17, 2013)

hijacked said:


> Test base at 100mgs without EO is painless.




With the standard ba 2% bb 20% and guaiacol+ gso? Or no guaiacol either?


----------



## FamBam209 (Jun 19, 2013)

Holy crap im lost!!! Lol


----------

